# What type of thermometer for measuring ambient temp?



## jds22 (Jun 27, 2012)

What kind of thermometer do I use for measuring the air temp in my smoker or oven? Do I just use a digital meat thermometer and suspend the probe so it's not touching anything?

Thanks.


----------



## jack07 (Jun 27, 2012)

You can stick the probe through a potato and set on the rack in the smoker/oven.


----------



## jds22 (Jun 27, 2012)

Jack07 said:


> You can stick the probe through a potato and set on the rack in the smoker/oven.


Which is what I did but I just wanted to make sure a meat thermometer is what I am supposed to be using.

Thanks


----------



## jack07 (Jun 27, 2012)

You can also purchase a Maverick 732 that is a dual probe and has a meat probe and a bbq probe...this works great for monitoring your meat and smoker temp. Has great range and can monitor temps from inside your house.


----------



## jds22 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok, thanks. I definitely have to purchase a new thermometer since I dropped and broke mine last night after testing my smoker temps.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 27, 2012)

Todd has them on sale right now with Free shipping!


----------



## jack07 (Jun 27, 2012)

I bought mine from Todd...great guy & fast shipping!


----------



## jfsjazz (Jun 27, 2012)

Can you provide contact information for Todd?  Is there a website?

Thank you.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 27, 2012)

jfsjazz said:


> Can you provide contact information for Todd?  Is there a website?
> 
> Thank you.


He is a forum sponsor and should have a link over on the right side of the home page, but here this is easier:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## jds22 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks everybody.


----------

